# Pokemon Nuzlocke RP Main thread



## Zorokiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is the roleplaying thread.
No OOC in this thread
For the rules check 

Have fun


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Pallet Town*

A loud yell was heard, Red's mother stood downstairs calling her son out of bed.
"Ugh...What is it now..." Red mumbled
He put his clothes on and slowly dragged his feet down the stairs.
"What  is it mom?"
His mom placed Red's breakfast on the table and turned around with a cheerful smile
"You've forgotten that Professor Oak is handing out Pokemon to all young aspiring trainers to start their journey?"
Red gasped, he forgot indeed, as ran outside as quick as he could
"W-Wait...You need your breakfast first!"
Red reached Oak's lab, it seemed quiet, he was the first apparantly.
"Professor Oak? Are you here?" He said while he opened the door.
"Ah Red, come inside...You're one of the first ones to arrive actually."
After a boring speech about Oak's idealogy Red was finally set to go.
He received the water-type pokemon Squirtle.
When he got outside he immediatly released it
"Wow, You look so awesome...How about I call Kamina!"
At which the Squirtle responded by grabbing some orange shades from his shell and placing them on his nose, pointing his finger up.
"Aniki..." Red mumbled as he cried manly tears out of joy.
"Well, well...Finally got your first Pokemon huh, Red? About time..."
That voice, Red immediatly recognized it, it was professor Oak's grandson Blue
"Screw you and your awfully weird matching name to mine!" Red mumbled
"Red, now you're a trainer, show me how much potentional you hold." blue said cocky
He released his Bulbasaur, Squirtle and the grass-type looked eachother fiercefully in each other's eyes and the tension was clearly visible between the two trainers as well...
"Tackle!!" They both yelled in unison, both pokemon succeeding in their attack
"Tackle! Tackle! Tackle! Tackle! --......" If every battle was like this people would have never become trainers anyway, but nevertheless Squirtle came out victorious.
"Tsk...Smell you later!" Blue sneered
"What a odd thing to say...Weird kid..."

*Route 1*

Red quickly left town and left his mom a text message, because you know...Pokemons are more important then keeping in touch with family.
Not much later he came across a Pidgey, it could have been his if he had any pokeballs but he would get those soon enough.

*Viridian City*

He reached Viridian city, he looked around admir--Oh wait, no Red immediatly went to the Pokemart to get some Pokeballs, but the clerk had other things planned for Red.
"Can you bring this to Professor Oak?"
"Uhm, how about, he comes and get it himself, ever heard of shipment?" Red said, lazy mart employees these days.

*Route 22*

"Well Kamina, ready to take on the elite four?"
The Squirtle took a pose and yelled, somewhat translated as
"Kick reason to a curb! That's the water-starter way!"
From behind a funky ape suddenly appeared, it was a Mankey
"L-Lucky!!" Red said with stars in his eyes, after a beatdown the Mankey was in Red's possession.
It was clear this Mankey had great swagger, so Red named him Bape.
Immediatly intensely trained by his aniki Kamina to be of use in Red's amazing team.
But without any notice Blue suddenly appeared again...

*Squirtle(Kamina) LVL 5 Obtained Pallet Town
Mankey(Bape) LVL 3 Caught Route 22
*


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 4, 2011)

*Route 22*

"Hello there Red, LETS FIGHT!"
Red sighed
"Seriously, what's your problem?!"
Bape was send out, got a terrible beating from a pidgey.
"Kamina! Pierce his team with your giga bubble breaker!!"
His two pokemon went down in a quick fashion, only to get sneered some more by Blue.

*Viridian Forest*

After a big anticlimax in story telling, the actual battle wasn't, Red made his way to Viridian Forest, Ignoring the first part of route 2 hoping to encounter a nidoran on the path after that.
Unfortunately someone informed him that Nidoran's made their new habitat at route 3.
Red made his way to the grass peacefully until he was attacked by a Caterpie from the back, Red's eyes widened and Squirtle quickly tackled it down.
"Now stop that with the Kubo Tite back-attacks over-usage!"
The caterpie gave of a sinister glare...Only to get head smacked to the ground by Squirtle.  Followed up by a single pokeball thrown at the Pokemon.

The training begun for the new caught pokemon with the name Aizen.
But out of the greens came a threat in shorts, under the name of Rick
"WHY YOU AIN'T WEARING SHORTS?!!" The mad kid yelled wicked

He released a pure evil pokemon under the name weedle.
"Okay Aizen, this is not a good match up for you, go Bape!!"
Bape monkeyed around a bit with the Weedle until he got struck by lethal poison.
"What the hell?! A fight okay, but there is no need to poison my Pokemon!"
"Kyaahahaha..!!! All non-bug pokemon must perish!!" Rick the wicked screamed
Red got pretty creeped out at that point and returned the Mankey back and send out Kamina.
"Show him his place aniki!!"
Kamina quickly dealed with the punk, as usual, but there were more serious business to be taken care of...Bape had to get healed.

Red ran as fast as he could, but his shoes weren't made for that sort of exercise and Red slowly tried to make his way to the poke center
"Hang in there Bape, you're going to make this!"
As the Mankey's health dropped lower and lower the outlines of Poke center were seen. 
Red entered and quickly talked to the nurse.
"Oh this one is on his last few hit points or so to say." she said with a smile
"What the hell is your problem?! Treat him!"
Ping-ping-pingpingeping the machine said.
The nurse handend over the three pokeballs
"Hope to see you again!" in some sort of morbit friendly kind of way.

Red made his way back to viridian forest, after a punch in Rick's face and some more battles with shorts-wearing bug creeps Aizen suddenly transcended into a butterfly form, constantly talking to himself how great he is.

With a lot of patience Red fought his way through the metapods and kakuna's and finally reaching the end of Viridian Forest.
There a flock of birds awaited him, Red confident as he was send out his Mankey to kick some ass, catching himself a partner under the name Valkyrie, the pidgey.

After some training he decided to travel to his first real challenge, the Pewter Gym Leader!


----------

